# Anyone up for a drink tomorrow? (Sat 29/10)



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2011)

Any urbs within spitting distance of Birkenhead?

Fancy a pint with me and the Cptn tomorrow night? If not, recommend us a half decent pub on that side of the river


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 28, 2011)

If it wasn't my lads birthday I'd be right up for joining ya. Wirral line to Chester for a lovely night out  Failing that I'd be getting a train into town


----------

